# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  WEXLER на конференции DISTREE EMEA – 2014

## Labs

Компания WEXLER приглашает на международную конференцию DISTREE EMEA - 2014, которая пройдет с 11 по 14 февраля 2014 года в Монако. Это мероприятие является одним из ключевых событий для топ-менеджеров компаний-производителей, дистрибуторов, розничных сетей и Интернет-продавцов, работающих на рынке потребительской электроники и компьютерной техники в регионе EMEA.

Основной фокус в 2014 году компания WEXLER делает на рынок планшетов и смартфонов, который сегодня развивается наиболее быстрыми темпами не только в регионе EMEA, но и во всем мире. В связи с этим, в 2014 году компания планирует усилить свой модельный ряд планшетов и смартфонов широким спектром новых устройств, разработанных на основе передовых технологий. При этом компания продолжит играть лидирующую роль на рынке электронных книг, где она имеет традиционно мощные позиции.

На стенде WEXLER можно будет ознакомиться с популярными продуктами и последними разработками компании, обсудить взаимовыгодное сотрудничество и просто пообщаться на актуальные темы. 

Среди наиболее интересных продуктов особенно хочется отметить новые смартфоны WEXLER.ZEN 5 и WEXLER.ZEN 5+, которые уже стали популярными в России и странах СНГ. При их разработке были учтены все основные пожелания пользователей. Смартфоны выполнены в тонком и прочном корпусе из качественных материалов, внутри которого помещена мощная аппаратная платформа, способная справиться со всеми задачами наших пользователей. WEXLER.ZEN 5 и WEXLER.ZEN 5+ обладают продвинутыми характеристиками, среди которых стоит выделить IPS экран с диагональю 5 дюймов и разрешением Full HD 1920 х 1080, а также четырехъядерный процессор с тактовой частотой 1.5 ГГц и поддержку работы сразу с двумя SIM-картами. Также новинки имеют тыловую камеру с разрешением 13 Мп с автофокусом, вспышкой и функцией распознавания лиц.

Большого внимания также заслуживает серия сверхмощных планшетов WEXLER.TERRA, построенных на базе четырехъядерного процессора NVIDIA Tegra 4. Основу серии WEXLER.TERRA составляют два сверхпроизводительных планшета WEXLER.TERRA 7 с семидюймовым экраном и WEXLER.TERRA 10 с экраном в 10 дюймов. Система на чипе NVIDIA Tegra 4 использует четыре мощных процессорных ядра ARM Cortex-A15, работающих на частоте 1.9 ГГц, а также имеет дополнительное пятое энергосберегающее ядро, что позволяет обеспечить высочайший уровень производительности и продолжительную работу от батареи. Мощный 72-ядерный графический процессор GeForce позволит наслаждаться лучшими мобильными играми, в том числе с продвинутой графикой, собранными в приложении NVIDIA TegraZone.

----------

